# Solved: After latest update, HP printer gets hpqddsvc error on every boot



## Saussure (Feb 28, 2005)

Computer runs on Vista Home Premium SP1. I have an HP PSC 1315 all-in-one printer, which has been installed with the appropriate Vista driver. Last night, I received an automatic update via the HP update service, which was supposed to improve USB and network connection. Since that update, loading Windows takes longer because an HP application hangs, and I pulled this out from Problem Reports and Solutions:

Description
Service HP CUE DeviceDiscovery Service hung on starting.

Problem signature
Problem Event Name:	ServiceHang
Service Name:	hpqddsvc
Image Name:	hpqddsvc.dll
Image Version:	110.0.180.0
Service Type:	20
Start Type:	2
OS Version:	6.0.6001.2.1.0.768.3
Locale ID:	2055

This error is now occurring on EVERY boot of the computer! What I do to stop this behaviour? Thank you in advance for your time.


----------



## abkTech (Jun 2, 2009)

Disable the service program using System Configuration Utility. Type "msconfig.exe" in Start->Run and press enter to launch it. Find the program listed in Services or Startup tab.

Uninstalling the service might also help.


----------



## Saussure (Feb 28, 2005)

abkTech said:


> Disable the service program using System Configuration Utility. Type "msconfig.exe" in Start->Run and press enter to launch it. Find the program listed in Services or Startup tab.
> 
> Uninstalling the service might also help.


Thank you! :-D It worked - I just disabled the service the way you told me to (it was listed under the Services tab) and was asked to reboot the computer; I noticed that there was no delay this time, and there were no more error reports ;-) Thanks again ;-D :up:


----------



## abkTech (Jun 2, 2009)

Although its fine this file is part of the printer services. If you are fine with it then its OK but at a later time you might encounter another problem associated with this file. Disabling it will not cause a major concern but still you should try to re-install the drivers after uninstalling it as each file has special function assigned to it. If the problem comes again, then do the same as there is no option left.


----------



## Saussure (Feb 28, 2005)

abkTech said:


> Although its fine this file is part of the printer services. If you are fine with it then its OK but at a later time you might encounter another problem associated with this file. Disabling it will not cause a major concern but still you should try to re-install the drivers after uninstalling it as each file has special function assigned to it. If the problem comes again, then do the same as there is no option left.


I've only disabled the service, not deinstalled it (I have no idea how to deinstall certain services - is that possible?). I hope there won't be any future problems with this file - the problem only cropped up after yesterday's HP update, so I don't even know if this service was around before that...
Thanks again for your help ;-)


----------

